# GT #39: Phoenix Suns (26-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-11) - 1/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (26-12) vs Los Angeles Lakers (26-11)*

*When: Thursday 7:30PST/10:30EST
TV: TNT*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Lakers Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Luke Walton [PF] Lamar Odom [C] Kwame Brown *


*Suns last 10* (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP* ​


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ugh, kwame is playing. we're screwed.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

suns by 8


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL, love the new warning Diss ^_^ Suns should take this game considering Bynum isn't playing who has given this team fits the past 2 games this year. On the other hand, I don't know which Suns team will show up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Brown sucks bad. I never really truly appreciated the difference between a competent center and Kwame is. Now i do. Kwame makes everyone look like a superstar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Wow, Brown sucks bad. I never really truly appreciated the difference between a competent center and Kwame is. Now i do. Kwame makes everyone look like a superstar.


Fact.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job on the ***-kicking so far.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Nice job on the ***-kicking so far.


We owe you about 2 decades worth so, thank you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Honestly, if you guys don't beat us by 30+ points, then you're a horrible, horrible team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess we're a horrible, horrible team. 


That was a weird 4th qrter. Both teams with a barrage of 3's that went in after the other.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 106, Lakers 98*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Congrats on the win, Suns fans.

We all know you had inside help and de facto played with 6 players (yes, Kwame Brown, you worthless basketball piece of dudu, I'm talking about you), but still... 

p.s.: just kidding of course, Brown I love you!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol

That had to be one of the greatest string of bad moments for one player in an NBA game. Kwame was on a ****ing roll, I was convinced the Suns should have started passing him the ball, he probably would have scored a few for them. 

A focused Suns team is a tough team to beat. I think we already knew that before this game. Lakers are also a little banged up, but the Suns will just have to build on this.


----------

